# Chords to play over normal Maj chords to spice things up a bit!!!!>?!>!>!



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

man...im so sick of major chords haha...well sort of. The band at my school im playing in right now does songs with mainly plain major or minor chords. Are there chords I could play over these normal chords to spice things up a bit? Like lets say the rest of the band is playing C maj...could I play some special secret chord to make it better? lol I know in jazz a Maj6/maj7 etc. can be SUBSTITUTED for a normal major chord but I dont know about played over. help me! *I want to learn more interesting chords!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Could try to fit different voicings of the chord in to change it up.....


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

All I know is the caged thing and bars chords etc. I dont know if that is what you mean?


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Sure, there are other chords you could play that wouldn't be dissonant but they may not necessarily be tasteful. It depends on the song. A lot of pop and rock music doesn't stray away from major or minor triads. You can play the same chord in a different position to spice it up a bit, espescially if you are not the only guitarist. Sometimes you can add a 7th without grossing anyone out. If you are the only chording instrument in the band you can reharmonize on the fly with more freedom as long as it supports the melody.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

wow....I cant express how much this helps me today. Im playing with my band tomorrow 


Thanks so much! I'm going to start using these RIGHT away!!!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Just wondering how you got to those theory lessons on the Berklee site...I signed up but couldnt find them.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

right on buddy! thanks  I will be indulging on these printouts during my lunch breaks for the next few weeks, thanks again. (I'm obsessed with music. It is my passion lol)


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

In the Key of C, I've been discovering the baritone chord from Mustang Sally -- third fret, low to high -- G C G C X X

Sometimes a five-string F shape sounds more appropriate than a six-sring bar chord. Again that is a V root.

Among "conventional" voicings, you have the I V and the I III (E or A shape; and then the C shape). Whatever the other person does, you can do the other, and at a different part of the neck.


----------

